
What if a real newspaper ran headlines that lied, Mr Dalrymple - apress
http://theorangeview.net/2011/03/what-if-a-real-newspaper-ran-headlines-that-lied/
======
Kylekramer
Dalrymple's article comes from a weird persecution complex Apple journalists
cling to despite Apple's insane success. We are talking about a story that
revolves around the complexities of the definition of open source, and got
pretty good play in the sites that care about such things. Sorry CNN wasn't
putting it on the front page.

It isn't the 90s anymore. Apple is doing fine. You don't need to stand up for
them by taking petty attacks against their competitors.

------
bradleyland
Funny that he mentions John Gruber:

<http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/03/29/dalrymple-open>

------
ZeroGravitas
It looks like Mr. Dalrymple makes a habit of this:

"Amazon Appstore disables Android security"

[http://www.loopinsight.com/2011/03/29/amazon-appstore-
disabl...](http://www.loopinsight.com/2011/03/29/amazon-appstore-disables-
android-security/)

~~~
jarin
"… this is arguably the equivalent of suggesting that users turn off their
firewall to run their software …"

Windows application installers do this all the time, except they ask you to
turn off or ignore your antivirus software, which is arguably worse.

------
gm
... then it would be called a "blog" ...

Before downvoting the heck out of me, think about it... How often do you see
misleading headlines/titles on blogs vs newspapers? Link baits, flamebaits,
etc...

~~~
tintin
Unfortunately even real newspapers are having more and more misleading
headlines. In some newspapers you can even read facts taken from Twitter.

Sometimes it seems we are going for the democratic truth.

~~~
gm
Such as? I'm saying that trying to come up with a catchy headline is one of
the main goals of blogging, but on newspapers you only see linkbaits and
misleading headlines in the opinion/editorial pages, which are clearly labeled
as such, or have the editors name on them. (ie, "Herbert: Amurkka is best
country in the world")

I can imagine some cheap papers doing this, but I cannot remember seeing such
a headline on a newspaper.

I could be wrong, though :-)

------
brudgers
"What if it was Apple" in the headline clearly indicates that the article is
speculative and not fact based. Would that all his headlines were so
appropriate.

